

7 Fabulous Tips & Tricks Daily Sources for Designers & Coders - mancuso5
http://www.inspiredm.com/2009/07/09/7-fabulous-tips-tricks-daily-sources-for-designers-coders/

======
DanielStraight
Good stuff.

There is really one thing I would give up just about every other design
principle to see implemented on all web pages though: don't EVER, EVER shrink
the browser default font size or line height for content text... EVER.
Preferably, make both bigger.

